# Wie findet ihr die "neue" Tatjana Gsell?



## dreaven3 (28 Juli 2010)

Tatjana Gsell Homepage

Das wäre dann die richtige Adresse und auch weiterhin:

Tatjana Gsell


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2010)

dadurch wird sie auch nicht besser


----------



## krawutz (28 Juli 2010)

Erst Rowe, jetzt Gsell - bist du Schrottsammler ?


----------



## Katzun (28 Juli 2010)

naja, geil sieht sie ja aus 


würde gern mal die bilder von dem shooting sehen http://www.tatjanagsell.de/videos.html


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2010)

sie kann aussehen wie sie will, sie wirkt auf mich immer billig


----------



## dreaven3 (28 Juli 2010)

Nicht Schrottsammler, sondern Unterstützer der Frauen, die man als "Luder" beschimpft.

Neu erfunden hat sich Tatjana Gsell nun tatsächlich.

Tatjana Gsell Homepage

Einige der Fotos dort sind leider nur als Vorschau vorhanden und nicht als vollständiges Bild.

Hochauflösende Fotos wird als wahrscheinlich nur gegen Bezahlung geben, wobei dies auch gerechtfertigt wäre.

Einige Appetithappen sollte man aber kostenlos auf die Seite stellen.

***Kein Link zu Bezahlseiten!***

Dort muss man ebenfalls bezahlen, aber dabei handelt es sich um Videos.

Beim letzten Link bekommt man immerhin einige exklusive Fotos von Tatjana Gsell.

***Link entfernt***

Beim Profil von Tatjana Gsell bekommt man bereits einige Fotos aus den besagten Shootings.

***Link entfernt***


----------



## celebrater (28 Juli 2010)

die dreht bestimmt bald ihren ersten porno xD


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Juli 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> sie kann aussehen wie sie will, sie wirkt auf mich immer billig



Damit ist alles gesagt. :thumbup:


----------



## dreaven3 (28 Juli 2010)

Tatjana Gsell Homepage

Nun sind endlich auch Bilder verfügbar, wobei alle 4 Gallerien 21 Euro kosten.

Eine Gallerie werde ich mir testweise kaufen und dann berichten, nach dem ich die Altersüberprüfung überstanden habe.

Einen Testzugang mit 5 Euro Guthaben gibt es auch, wobei man dann immerhin schonmal Tatjana Gsell eine Nachricht zukommen lassen kann, wobei dies eine von vielen Möglichkeiten ist.


----------



## Emilysmummie (28 Juli 2010)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Damit ist alles gesagt. :thumbup:



*ich bin derselben Meinung. die Frau geht GAR NICHT :kotz:*


----------



## dreaven3 (28 Juli 2010)

Nun habe ich mir eine Gallerie für 5 Euro gekauft und konnte anschließend eine zweite Gallerie mit den 5-Euro-Test-Guthaben kaufen.

Insgesamt habe ich nun 28 Bilder, welche eine Auflösung von 683 x 1024 Pixeln haben.

In diesem Fall werde ich die Seite noch einmal anschreiben und anregen, das man die Fotos in besserer Qualität hochladen sollte, aber anscheinend behält sich Live-Strip die Möglichkeit offen später unterschriebene Poster von Tatjana Gsell zu verkaufen.


----------



## Geldsammler (28 Juli 2010)

Emilysmummie schrieb:


> *ich bin derselben Meinung. die Frau geht GAR NICHT :kotz:*



Wer es braucht, kann es gerne machen.
Ich finde sie nur lustig. :WOW:


----------



## dreaven3 (28 Juli 2010)

Tatjana Gsell

Mit der Unterstützung von Foffi: Tatjana Gsell verkauft jetzt scharfe Nackt-Bilder im Internet - Erotik - Bild.de

Dort gibt es bereits ein Zitat aus der Zeitschrift, welches belegt das Tatjana Gsell mit ihrem "alten" Leben abgeschlossen hat.

Gsell: "Auch im Magazin „Live-Strip.com“ posiert die Gsell halbnackt. Was andere Menschen über sie denken, ist ihr mittlerweile egal."

Gsell: „Ich war nie wirklich ein Teil dieser Gesellschaft. Mittlerweile ist mir das egal. Ich bin angekommen, ich unterliege keinem Zwang mehr“.


----------



## begoodtonite (28 Juli 2010)

dreaven? du hast doch die pfanne heiß...sag mal...ich hab ne vermutung. foffi, bist du es?


----------



## 123ab (28 Juli 2010)

na ja


----------



## General (28 Juli 2010)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> dreaven? du hast doch die pfanne heiß...sag mal...ich hab ne vermutung. foffi, bist du es?



lol8lol8


----------



## dreaven3 (28 Juli 2010)

Heiß ist in diesem Falle nur Tatjana Gsell, dessen Körper nun wieder makellos ist.


----------



## Pete_Klum16 (28 Juli 2010)

dreaven3 schrieb:


> Nun habe ich mir eine Gallerie für 5 Euro gekauft und konnte anschließend eine zweite Gallerie mit den 5-Euro-Test-Guthaben kaufen.
> 
> Insgesamt habe ich nun 28 Bilder, welche eine Auflösung von 683 x 1024 Pixeln haben.
> 
> In diesem Fall werde ich die Seite noch einmal anschreiben und anregen, das man die Fotos in besserer Qualität hochladen sollte, aber anscheinend behält sich Live-Strip die Möglichkeit offen später unterschriebene Poster von Tatjana Gsell zu verkaufen.



Willst du die Pics ma uppen?


----------



## dreaven3 (28 Juli 2010)

Ich werde die Fotos nicht hochladen, denn dies wäre schlicht und einfach illegal und außerdem einer Frau, wie Tatjana Gsell nicht angemessen, denn das Geld ist eine gute Investition in die Zukunft von Tatjana Gsell.

So werden dann auch weitere Videos und Fotos entstehen.


----------



## begoodtonite (29 Juli 2010)

dreaven3 schrieb:


> Ich werde die Fotos nicht hochladen, denn dies wäre schlicht und einfach illegal und außerdem einer Frau, wie Tatjana Gsell nicht angemessen, denn das Geld ist eine gute Investition in die Zukunft von Tatjana Gsell.
> 
> So werden dann auch weitere Videos und Fotos entstehen.



hahahahahahahahaha muahahahahahahahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## Merker45 (29 Juli 2010)

Gammelfleisch lässt grüßen! Weis nicht was man an dieser Frau toll finden kann.


----------



## dreaven3 (30 Juli 2010)

Dort wurden bereits viele weitere Anfragen gestartet.



Von dort habe ich folgenden Text übernommen und bedanke mich weiterhin für die großartige Arbeit die Viktor Grabach leistet.

Folgende Nachricht habe ich an die Betreiber der offiziellen Seite von Tatjana Gsell geschickt.

Der folgende Text handelt hauptsächlich von Ideen zu den Fotos von Tatjana Gsell.



Erst einmal ein herzliches Danke dafür, dass sie die restlichen Vorschaubilder ebenfalls noch ergänzt haben.

Nun wäre es wünschenswert einige dieser Shootings noch als Kaufgallerie in besserer Qualität zu erhalten.

Denn mir ist aufgefallen, das einige der Vorschaubilder dort, noch nicht zum Kaufen bereitstehen und dennoch aus anderen Shootings stammen.



Damit komme ich auf eine weitere Anregung zusprechen, denn auf der offiziellen Internetseite von Tatjana Gsell ist die Rede von Bildern in HD-Qualität.

Dies wäre laut Definition mindestens 720 Pixel auf der kleinsten Seite und der 1280 Pixel auf der größeren Seite.

Dies wird leider nicht erreicht, auch wenn sich ein Kauf der Fotos dennoch lohnt, weil dort die makellose Tatjana Gsell zu sehen ist.

Wünschenswert wäre aber mindestens diese Größe oder die Originalgröße die beim Shooting entstanden ist, zumindestens was die Auflösung angeht, denn als Format ist JPG schon in Ordnung.

Nun noch ein Wort zu ihrer Möglichkeit die Außenwirkung zu verbessern und ein möglichst gutes "Bild" von Tatjana Gsell abzuliefern.

Da Wikipedia noch keine verwendbaren Dateien enthält, wäre es wünschenswert, dass Sie ein Bild ihrer Wahl in möglichst guter Qualität freigeben und dies selbstständig oder durch eine dritte Person hochladen lassen.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Viktor Grabach
Gründer des Freundeskreis Djamila Rowe


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Erst Rowe, jetzt Gsell - bist du Schrottsammler ?



:WOW::WOW::WOW::thumbup:


----------



## 2010 lena (15 Aug. 2010)

Schrecklich

Wieso bekommen solche Leute eine Plattform?


----------



## tschery1 (16 Aug. 2010)

Ehrlich?!? ... zum Vergessen!


----------



## dreaven3 (29 Aug. 2010)

Tatjana Gsell bekommt soviel Aufmerksamkeit wie sie verdient und zwar jede Menge.

Bald soll auch ein Kalender von ihr erscheinen.

Tatjana Gsell | Facebook

Tatjana Gsell | Facebook

Freundeskreis Djamila Rowe | Facebook


----------



## dreaven3 (22 Okt. 2010)

Der Kalender wurde am 21. Oktober in Berlin vorgestellt.


----------



## Summertime (22 Okt. 2010)

Die Frau ist sowas von hohl zwischen den Ohren


----------



## Stefan102 (22 Okt. 2010)

Die Frau wird in 1000 Jahren von irgendwelche Archeologen ausgebudelt werden.
Diese werden sich dann Fragen, wie man es damals angestellt hat, einen so alten Körper über diese ganze Zeit zu konservieren *gg*


----------



## dreaven3 (25 Dez. 2010)

Tatjana Gsell hält sich jung und dies in letzter Zeit vermehrt durch Sport.


----------



## reuter78 (22 Mai 2014)

Was kann die eigentlich?


----------

